
The Apple Watch is the first true mobile device - trueduke
https://medium.com/@matthieurouif/the-apple-watch-is-the-first-true-mobile-device-cf6ebdf0275b
======
27182818284
Maybe in generation 2 or 3, but right now as I understand it the most amount
of features come from it being paired with the iPhone right next to it in your
pocket.

With their running example, I was under the impression for any actual run
tracking you still needed your phone on you.

~~~
matthieurouif
Hey, that's a good point. I added a note saying that non-apple apps are still
not performing well enough but no doubt they'' be better in generation 2 or 3.
As for running, you have to run first with the iPhone, but once the podometer
is calibrated, you can run without iPhone and still have music and performance
tracking. The one thing you'll be missing is the GPS but it's not that
important.

